# 1st try at steam cleaning



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I use my dads hand held steam cleaner, it worked well on carpets and plastics, on the seats it worked well on smooth parts of seats but the raised parts in middle of each seat it still shows water marks.
I used the seat attachment, but on youtube it shows ppl using the hose with a brush.
could anyone help with my technique?


----------



## Karl79 (Jun 5, 2011)

I use a steam cleaner and I get great results.. I just use a bit of fabric cleaner with water in a spray bottle . little lite spray over seat the using the little brush attachment on my steamer rub into the seats then wipe off with mf cloth.. Should come up like new.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

what steam cleaner have you got.
im looking for one dont want to spend more that £50


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Tbh mate a £50 steamcleaner aint gune be up to much, however Autobrite do a silverline cleaner that isnt to expensive.


----------



## Karl79 (Jun 5, 2011)

I got a vac v081 from fleabay 100 they should be I got mine for 45 posted


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Try and get the stain out as quick as possible while its still wet with a clean mf if your using steam. interiors are a pain and take ages. Give Chrisc a pm he has taken out some seriously bad stains. He posted some up a while back and im shocked they came out.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Karl79 said:


> I got a vac v081 from fleabay 100 they should be I got mine for 45 posted


How do you like it Karl?

I looked at the V081, looks ok, what do you think looks best between that and the Karcher, both virtually the same price (Karcher is half price in Tesco)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Vax-V081-Comp...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item3f0329f9a7

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.208-0057.aspx


----------



## Karl79 (Jun 5, 2011)

I think the vax is a great little machine and makes cleaning the interior very easy from door cars to dash board leather or cloth seats and carpets I even do the engine bay now with it... Since I have got it my traders I valet for love that I can bring back the interior to a factory natural look...


----------

